
Is popular YouTube ad big trouble for Hillary?  (What can we learn from independent ads for Obama?) - amichail
http://www.suntimes.com/news/304233,CST-NWS-sweet20.article
======
amichail
One might imagine a web service that rewards people for creating such
unsolicited ads in a financial way based on the effectiveness of those ads.

In essence, instead of having a company tightly control its image, it would
leave marketing to people interested in trying out their own ads
independently. And those who succeed in helping the company financially are
paid in return.

~~~
sethjohn
Very interesting, turns the market upside down.

You could run it like a startup model combined with the recent doritos
campaign (big cash prize for the winners). Throw around small (seed) money to
anyone with a half decent idea...give out "A-round" funding to campaigns that
focus-group well to expand their ideas...and entice everybody onwards with a
big cash prize (acquisition!) for the campaigns that succeed.

You would need a very solid plan for determining "effectiveness" of the
campaigns. Something that the advertisers trusted enough that they are willing
to guarantee payment when you determine their campaign has been "successful".

Pretty simple site with a client side where advertisers can submit the broad
outlines of what they're looking for, user side for submissions. Sit in the
middle and skim off a little cash as the money flows past...

Very scalable. Advertisers are desperate for creative new approaches. Billions
for the taking.

